# Chat Anmeldung



## Claudia & Ludwig (11. Aug. 2007)

Nun habe ich eben zum zweiten Mal versucht, uns für den Chat anzumelden. Beim ersten Mal kam keine Mail mit dem Aktivierungscode. Beim zweiten Versuch heute leider auch nicht  .

Könnt Ihr Mods in die Anmeldedaen schauen, kann mir es nur so erklären, dass ich so :crazy: war und zweimal die falsche Mailadresse getippt habe.

Falls Ihr da was tun könnt .... die Anmeldungen habe ich unter "ludwig" und "Claudia+Ludwig" versucht. Vielleicht könnt Ihr die Anmeldungen ja löschen und ich versuche es nochmal ....

ach ja .... das Anmelden als Gast hat leider auch nicht funktioniert

schon mal jetzt


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Chat Anmeldung*

Hallo Ludwig,

ich habe es eben auch nochmal probiert und hatte keine Schwierigkeiten mich anzumelden.  

Hast du evtl. schon mal in deinem Spamordner nachgesehen, ob sie versehentlich dort gelandet ist?


----------



## Joachim (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Chat Anmeldung*

Alles klar - Mailadresse falsch eingegeben  habs geändert, habt PN. Muss arbeiten ...

Achso, ist der "ludwig" Account! Der andere ist gelöscht ...


----------

